# Hiking pics from today



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Reba, Ronon and Rebel


















Casper










Jack, Rebel, Circe and Ripley










Rebel









Running around


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Just such great scenery, I hope we had that around here.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

riddick - how many dogs do you own in total and you must have a big car to fit them all in?
Lovely pics by the way.
My greyhound is tired after an hour's trot at the river, he's not really built for endurance but loves a burst of sprinting.
Are longer walks something to build on with ghounds?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

sozzle said:


> riddick - how many dogs do you own in total and you must have a big car to fit them all in?
> Lovely pics by the way.
> My greyhound is tired after an hour's trot at the river, he's not really built for endurance but loves a burst of sprinting.
> Are longer walks something to build on with ghounds?



We have 9 dogs. I have a standard size SUV, backseats fold down. 

Endurance is something you have to build up. Ronon is a pro since he has been hiking for 3 yrs. He can go all day. Rebel is improving greatly, but has only been hiking for 2 months. This was Reba's first time. She just retired from the track. She ran hard at first and then just wanted to lay down. But after a few more times, she will be fine and learn to conserve some of her energy. 

Riddick my Greyhound puppy that died, ran full speed for hours and hours, but we raised him running the trail. He never tired despite having a heart condition we didn't even know about. Retired racers just need to build up b/c they aren't used to it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> riddick - how many dogs do you own in total and you must have a big car to fit them all in?
> Lovely pics by the way.
> My greyhound is tired after an hour's trot at the river, he's not really built for endurance but loves a burst of sprinting.
> Are longer walks something to build on with ghounds?


i was just going to ask that....

we already discussed your greyhound. one day, he just woke up and said, no more running. i'm off to sozzle's house.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

riddick - that's good to hear as that is what my husband thought - the building up of longer distances. Stanley only raced at 300 metres and probably only had short walks when he lived in kennels. We've had him a year and I generally walk him off leash at the river for an hour at a time, he trots along happily beside me only sprinting if there is something worse chasing which doesn't happen every day. My foster Copper, I have no idea as we are not allowed to let foster dogs off leash unless in an enclosed area.
Unfortunately Stanley has got a taste for chasing rabbits in the bush but he always injures himself having thin skin and delicate toes etc, so I tend to avoid those areas with him now. Greyhounds are really not made for 'crashing through the bush' like other breeds.

magicre - yeah Copper wasn't a particularly successful racer so his trainer kept him as a pet after a less than impressive 3 year racing career, they obviously were very fond of him as he's a real darling and much more cuddly than Stanley. I tell everyone that he is up for adoption in case they are interested??


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures, the scenery is beautiful!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice pics. They look like that had an awesome time. Love rebel's collar.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Love your dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> riddick - that's good to hear as that is what my husband thought - the building up of longer distances. Stanley only raced at 300 metres and probably only had short walks when he lived in kennels. We've had him a year and I generally walk him off leash at the river for an hour at a time, he trots along happily beside me only sprinting if there is something worse chasing which doesn't happen every day. My foster Copper, I have no idea as we are not allowed to let foster dogs off leash unless in an enclosed area.
> Unfortunately Stanley has got a taste for chasing rabbits in the bush but he always injures himself having thin skin and delicate toes etc, so I tend to avoid those areas with him now. Greyhounds are really not made for 'crashing through the bush' like other breeds.
> 
> magicre - yeah Copper wasn't a particularly successful racer so his trainer kept him as a pet after a less than impressive 3 year racing career, they obviously were very fond of him as he's a real darling and much more cuddly than Stanley. I tell everyone that he is up for adoption in case they are interested??


is he really up for adoption?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Yes all fosters are up for adoption. I don't want a second one yet though as we are off overseas for a month soonish. Hubby does but I think we need a bigger section (garden/yard). Ideally we would like a lifestyle block (that's what they call them here) and be able to adopt another 2 or 3 greyhounds.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Great pics...see you're a Dublin Dog fan too. We have the Chai Latte also like Rebel is wearing...best collars.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Great pics...see you're a Dublin Dog fan too. We have the Chai Latte also like Rebel is wearing...best collars.


They work good for hiking and going to the beach. They were ruining the fabric and leather collars. 

Rocky, my Frenchie has the Chai latte. Then I ordered another for Rebel when we got him since they were on clearance.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL...love the pic. They are really great collars...have too many just for one dog. Also, like their eco lucks line.

Yogi...


----------

